# looking to get an spec v



## SuperChargedX (May 12, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a 2002-2003 Spec V. I've seen a few advertised that say they are Spec V but I don't see the indications that it is.

Can someone please confirm the following?

Did the 02-03 years come only with red seats?
Did the 02-03 yeears only come with 5-spoke wheels?
Did the regular SE-R also have a 6-speed manual?

Thanks in advance! I just don't want to be wasting my time with some false advertisements.

:newbie:

ps. not my first nissan.. I love the brand! previously had a 84 pickup king-cab, 91 pathfinder se, 03 maxima se and currently have a 03 xterra se supercharged. wife drives an 04 fx35 so you can tell i really do love the brand. best bang for the buck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The early Spec V's came with the "lava" seats, 17" wheels, and only with a 6 speed MT.
The "regular" Se-R did not have the "lava" seat, had 16" wheels, and came with either a 5 speed MT or electronic 4 spd. AT.


----------



## SuperChargedX (May 12, 2011)

thanks for the info. is there any other indications?

did all 02-03 spec-v's have the door decal?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, and they had the "Spec-V" on the back. Spec-V's came standard with the Rockford-Fosgate 9-speaker audio system, whereas it was optional on the SE-R. Also, if you can locate the model variation number, the 7th digit should be a letter "Y" which indicates the 6-spd manual trans (ie: "DDBALWY-EVA"). They used to put the number on a metal tag on the firewall, but I'm not sure on the 02-03 models.


----------



## SuperChargedX (May 12, 2011)

thx for the info. i go pick up an 03 black spec v tonight! drove it on friday night and it is strong!

i tell you it is night and day from when i had a 1999 Acura Integra GS-R. The torque is unbeleiveable.

thx again.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

good luck. You'd have been better off with a GS-R than the Spec V, especially when it comes to reliability.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I bought mine in 02 (new) aside from a cam sensor, its been a good car...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yours is more than rare, speedo.


----------



## SuperChargedX (May 12, 2011)

dunno about reliability. i have had two nissans that went well over 300,000 kms on the odometer.. and one honda (the gs-r) that went 130,000 kms before i had to put in a new motor. 

anyways i already picked it up early last week and so far it's been very good. it's got a heat shield rattle that i need to remove and from what i read, i should replace the exhaust manifold and loctite the butterfly screws as preventative maintenance.

suspension is very tight from factory and i'm very impressed with the handling. i just need to get a set of quieter tires as i'll be using this as a DD.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

quieter tires will kill your handling. anything less than Z rated summer tires/UHP all-seasons will severely hinder the handling capability and likely braking. It'd almost be like buying a boxster because it handles so nice, but throwing whitewall tall tires on it because you like how they look.

And you can't compare old nissans with the Spec V, or basically any nissan built after Gohn took over. A quote many people would rather forget was something along the lines that they will build cars that last only 10 years because people buy new cars before that. Hate to say you'll see, but, you will. GL.

BTW, the honda, did you do required maintenance? Valve adjustments? Those are pretty critical. Otherwise, it's highly uncommon for a b-series motor to give up the ghost for no reason. Especially after only 70-80k miles or so.


----------



## SuperChargedX (May 12, 2011)

chimmike said:


> quieter tires will kill your handling. anything less than Z rated summer tires/UHP all-seasons will severely hinder the handling capability and likely braking. It'd almost be like buying a boxster because it handles so nice, but throwing whitewall tall tires on it because you like how they look.
> 
> And you can't compare old nissans with the Spec V, or basically any nissan built after Gohn took over. A quote many people would rather forget was something along the lines that they will build cars that last only 10 years because people buy new cars before that. Hate to say you'll see, but, you will. GL.
> 
> BTW, the honda, did you do required maintenance? Valve adjustments? Those are pretty critical. Otherwise, it's highly uncommon for a b-series motor to give up the ghost for no reason. Especially after only 70-80k miles or so.


yup, on the b18c i did all the maintenance regularly. somehow, ended up burning about 1 quart of oil every 1000kms. did compression and leakdown and found that my piston rings were toasted. was gonna rebuild to stock spec but figured a new b20-vtec would be cheaper. did that and sold it shortly after the motor went in.

well i also had an 03 maxima se, 03 xterra se supercharged and still have an 04 fx35. the vq's are pretty much bullet proof and the vg33 wasn't too bad either - just the tranny felt really sloppy.

i hope i don't run into any issues with the spec v. i don't drive like i used to and i'm pretty gentle on the throttle so i hope that contributes to long life of this motor. 

isn't gohsn the man behind turning nissan around back into the black bottom line?


----------

